# Looking for Capuchines, Helmets ,and Satinettes



## thebirdhi (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi if some one can reply or post pics or give me websites to places that sell those bird and people.
TNX


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello, i have a pair of chocolate colored helmets.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Pixy,

I see why they call it chocolate, wow...that is darker then my Jaspers color.

Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Pixy,
> 
> I see why they call it chocolate, wow...that is darker then my Jaspers color.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pics.


Yea at first, i didnt know whether to call them chocolate or brown. but i definatley agree that they are more of a chocolate color . I also have tan colors too.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I like the helmets and may import some once the ban on bird import is lifted.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

thebirdhi said:


> Hi if some one can reply or post pics or give me websites to places that sell those bird and people.
> TNX


I saw them mating today so it wont be long before they are going to lay. If you wan to ship youll have to send me a box.


----------

